# Aquadoodle pens



## Miss_Bump

For some reasons Evie's aquadoodle pens dont work very well anymore.

I've filled them with water but have to keep dipping the nip in water too otherwise it gets very dry very quickly.

I've blown down it and there doesn't seem to be a blockage, anyone else had the same?

This has happened to both pens


----------



## tina_h75

I bought my daughter an aqua doodle for her birthday last year and the pen tips were welded on shut so you couldn't open them - no lie, there were 2 grown men and a wrench and the lids would still not budge. I emailed Tomy and complained and they sent me out 2 complimentary ones in the post.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Thank you. I have emailed them :)


----------



## buddyIV

This happened to us too! We have to have the top almost completely unscrewed in order for the nib to be wet enough to work, but then all the water just comes out in one go... it's easier just to give him crayons at the moment! I'll be interested to hear what Tomy say in reply.


----------



## OmarsMum

We have ours for over a year now, the pen doesn't work properly anymore. The tip is a bit dry. He doesn't use it frequently anymore. They sell replacement pens.


----------



## sun

Ours don't work either - but he would rather use real markers for the past 6 months anyway.


----------



## Elphaba

Ours stopped working really quickly (within weeks). But I think that was because Xavier would constantly stick the nib in his mouth and suck it which is, I assume, what has dried it out.


----------



## sun

Elphaba said:


> Ours stopped working really quickly (within weeks). But I think that was because Xavier would constantly stick the nib in his mouth and suck it which is, I assume, what has dried it out.

Bun did this too - he would drink the water out of it! :haha:


----------



## angel2010

^^ That is all mine will do with it!


----------



## smokey

Glad its not just Brian that enjoys sucking the tip and not much else, anyone would think I dont give him e drinks :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hmm it seems pretty common. I might just order some new ones ;)


----------



## Laura--x

Maisies have too! Brought hers about 2 years ago for christmas, she doesnt use it often anymore but they definately dried out not long after we had it!


----------

